# OJ's Home Theater setup



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all! I haven't been too active, but I decided to post a video and few pictures of my home theater setup. It's not much, but works. If you have questions, just ask!

Here's the video: 




And the pictures:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No matching center channel? 

Are your fronts DIY?


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

eugovector said:


> No matching center channel?
> 
> Are your fronts DIY?


Heh, no matching center channel because those fronts are Gradient 1.1
Thanks for the interest!


----------



## jairo (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice setup, which of the speakers are your mains? from the pictures there appear to be some in enclosed boxes and then the Gradient 1.1´s Never seen them before. Looks like they would sound awesome.:yay2:


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

jairo said:


> Nice setup, which of the speakers are your mains? from the pictures there appear to be some in enclosed boxes and then the Gradient 1.1´s Never seen them before. Looks like they would sound awesome.:yay2:


Outer speakers are for music at this point, they're Jamo Digital 120.
Gradient 1.1 are the ones with the 12" dipole speaker for the middle. Then they have bassunits underneath them, 40-250hz with 8" seas driver. I use them in the movies.


----------



## bigdady1955 (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on a nice system. I've never heard of Gradient. What makes them dipole it looks like one driver. Do the Gradients act as a sort of phantom center channel kind of like the original Dolby setups which used a phantom?


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

bigdady1955 said:


> Congrats on a nice system. I've never heard of Gradient. What makes them dipole it looks like one driver. Do the Gradients act as a sort of phantom center channel kind of like the original Dolby setups which used a phantom?


Here's a better picture of one: http://www.gradient.fi/images/29.jpg
I have sony on the center. Gradient is Finnish company which makes great speakers.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it a free air speaker.


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

bigvag said:


> Is it a free air speaker.


Yes, actually the 12" center/mid driver is free air. Bassdriver is in the ported/vented box, it's 8".


----------



## Gremlin (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there OJ.

I have to admit I don't think I've ever seen anything like these speakers before, but then I guess the same could be said when the first motor car drove by too. Of course now I'll have to find a pair and listen to them, thanks very much coz now my curiosity is wound up tighter than spring.

Nice to see something a little different for a change.


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

Gremlin said:


> Hi there OJ.
> 
> I have to admit I don't think I've ever seen anything like these speakers before, but then I guess the same could be said when the first motor car drove by too. Of course now I'll have to find a pair and listen to them, thanks very much coz now my curiosity is wound up tighter than spring.
> 
> Nice to see something a little different for a change.


Glad that you like them. They're bit hard to find, there are few pairs in finland now that are for sale. Dunno how many there are in total of these even made, not too many. They are numbered, mine are 778 and 968. Not even close to each other haha.
They are very open and lovely sounding speakers. There is even a switch on the tweeter which let's you tweak the speaker a little. 'Treble control High +/- Low +/-'


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

Interesting speakers you have there.


----------



## OniJon (Nov 5, 2008)

kareface said:


> Interesting speakers you have there.


Thank you, maybe? 

They're very lovely sounding speakers anyhow. Worth a listen if you see 'em somewhere.


----------



## kareface (Jan 30, 2010)

OniJon said:


> Thank you, maybe?
> 
> They're very lovely sounding speakers anyhow. Worth a listen if you see 'em somewhere.


Heh, I didn't mean that to sound ambiguous. Interesting is good in my book. It's the type of speaker that I see and think, "I've got to hear what they sound like".


----------

